# subs needed in Chicago



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

small commercial lot near Belmont and 90, alley near MLK and 43rd street. Please send me a PM asap. Thanks.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Funny, needing a sub would imply you are going to get snow this season


----------



## Deut2210a (Jan 16, 2012)

*yeah, I'm trying to think positively*

I'll bet this one came in because their previous contractor is no longer available. If it snows do any of you guys want some more work?


----------



## snowprice (Nov 1, 2009)

i will take a look at belmont and 90 job send me info


----------

